# Karl-Marx Hof



## Patricia12

wie kannst du übersetzen diese Worte: Karl- Marx Hof?


----------



## solinvictus

I'd like to help you, but in which target language do you want it?


----------



## Kajjo

Karl Marx is a name you should have heard before. I recommend not to translate it. 

Hof = engl. courtyard

Kajjo


----------



## Lykurg

Patio Ernesto Che Guevara?


----------



## EvilWillow

Karl-Marx*-*Hof müsste man schreiben.


----------



## Lykurg

Vielleicht auch 
Karl Marx' Hof.


----------



## Hockey13

To English, I would say "Karl Marx Square." But why would you translate a proper noun?


----------



## Hutschi

My proposal: Karl Marx Yard - if you want to translate it. (In analogy to Scotland Yard.)


----------



## solinvictus

Are your audience architects or so? Then you could keep Hof. Höfe are a typology of housing estates that can be refered to in german, as it is typical of Wien. You can say Wiener Höfe, Berliner Miet Kaserne, etc. in german.
And the Karl-Marx Hof planned by Ehn is one of the best known.


----------



## Hutschi

> Karl-Marx*-*Hof


 - this is the correct German form.


Deutsche Rechtschreibung Regeln und Wörterverzeichnis
Amtliche Regelung
§ 50


> Man setzt einen Bindestrich zwischen allen Bestandteilen mehrteiliger Zusammensetzungen, deren erste Bestandteile aus Eigennamen bestehen. Beispiele: Albrecht-Dürer-Allee, Heinrich-Heine-Platz ...


 



> Karl Marx' Hof


 Maybe this is valid in English? In German it is not.


----------



## heidita

Patricia, he visto varios post tuyos . Debes poner una frase o algún contexto en tu pregunta. No preguntes por palabras sueltas, que no tiene sentido..

Patricia, ich habe ein paar posts von Dir gesehen, in denen Du nur nach alleinstehenden Wörtern fragst. Du solltest auf jedem Fall einen Kontext anbieten und wenigstens einen Satz.


----------



## Whodunit

Hutschi said:


> Karl Marx' Hof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this is valid in English? In German it is not.
Click to expand...

 
I think you misunderstood Lykurg's intention. "Karl Marx' Hof" means "the court/square/yard belonging to Karl Marx."


----------



## Lykurg

Whodunit, actually I meant "the farm belonging to Karl Marx."


----------



## Hockey13

Lykurg said:


> Whodunit, actually I meant "the farm belonging to Karl Marx."


 
Since there is often a confusion between a square named after someone so famous and the possessive of his farm, would you perhaps want to say:

Karl Marx' Bauernhof

If you wanted to translate this, I would simply say:

Karl Marx's farm.

Sorry if I've lost track of who's asking what.


----------



## Lykurg

Hockey13, in an rural setting "Hof" would surely be clear enough.

Karl Marx' Hof
-> Karl Marx's farm - thanks!


----------



## Hockey13

Right right...thanks a lot! I was unsure of the context.


----------



## gaer

Hutschi said:


> - this is the correct German form.
> 
> 
> Deutsche Rechtschreibung Regeln und Wörterverzeichnis
> Amtliche Regelung
> § 50
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this is valid in English? In German it is not.


No. It is not valid in English. That's just using German with incorrect English punctuation. 

Results 1 - 10 of about 132 for "Karl Marx Square"

It exists, but it is VERY rare!

Gaer


----------



## Hockey13

gaer said:


> No. It is not valid in English. That's just using German with incorrect English punctuation.
> 
> Results 1 - 10 of about 132 for "Karl Marx Square"
> 
> It exists, but it is VERY rare!
> 
> Gaer


 
Could this possibly be because there aren't many English-speaking countries that consider him worthy of having a square named after him?


----------



## beclija

Hockey13 said:


> Since there is often a confusion between a square named after someone so famous and the possessive of his farm, would you perhaps want to say:
> 
> Karl Marx' Bauernhof
> 
> If you wanted to translate this, I would simply say:
> 
> Karl Marx's farm.
> 
> Sorry if I've lost track of who's asking what.


The Karl-Marx-Hof in Vienna (if that is what we are talking about, and I assume it is) is not actually a square but a council housing residentual building (and one of the largest in the world, as for that). By the way, the English wikipedia page uses Karl-Marx-Hof just as in German, but that may not be worth a lot as it has been written mostly by Austrians, presumably.


----------



## gaer

Lykurg said:


> Whodunit, actually I meant "the farm belonging to Karl Marx."


Oops. You lost me. I see what you meant now. 

I thought we were only talking about the building!


----------



## gaer

beclija said:


> The Karl-Marx-Hof in Vienna (if that is what we are talking about, and I assume it is) is not actually a square but a council housing residentual building (and one of the largest in the world, as for that). By the way, the English wikipedia page uses Karl-Marx-Hof just as in German, but that may not be worth a lot as it has been written mostly by Austrians, presumably.


Results 1 - 10 of about 33 for "Karl-Marx Hof is"

This is not "proof", but I think it is reasonable to assume that "Karl-Marx-Hof" is the preferred form in English too.


----------

